# RBO 3-D Hunt Shoot 08-15



## passthru24 (Aug 9, 2010)

Come join the fun Aug. 15, 2010
At
River Bottom Outdoors
15475 Hwy 34 Franklin, Ga. 30217

3-D Archery Hunt Shoot
Classes – Adult, Women’s, Youth
15 years old or older – Shoot Adult

Rules
1.	Practice Points Only 
2.	Fred Bear Scoring 
3.	No Range Finders
4.	Have Fun!!!

20 Targets of some Unique and Challenging Shots.
1st, 2nd, and 3rd in each class.

Long Distance Shot and Card shoot.
Good Food and Drink

$15.00 per Adult 
$10.00 per Youth
Any Questions just call RBO   678-378-0816

Due to weather and Heat
Sign In anytime between 7:30am and 2:00pm


----------



## hound dog (Aug 9, 2010)

passthru24 said:


> Come join the fun Aug. 15, 2010
> At
> River Bottom Outdoors
> 15475 Hwy 34 Franklin, Ga. 30217
> ...



Scoring is based on the Fred Bear Scoring System which promotes ethical harvesting of wildlife 
+10 (10 or 12 ring) center vital zone 
+5 (8 ring) vital zone 
+1 ethical pass (limited to maximum of 3 ethical passes)
0 clean miss 
-5 non-vital zone (NEGATIVE 5) 
Screw in practice tips and hunting bows only. No broad heads or nibs will be allowed and no range finders.


----------



## deerehauler (Aug 9, 2010)

I will say this right now this is a dont wanna miss shoot. We have been talking about a set up that is going to be the funnest shoot yet so yall best make sure you do not miss it!!!


----------



## badcompany (Aug 9, 2010)

Hope to be there if hound dog dont work me to death saturday. I think thats his plan so he can beat me. See y'all this weekend.


----------



## passthru24 (Aug 10, 2010)

If you love shooting archery and love having a great time, then don't miss this shoot. Their will be some really fun shots and a good time. Look forward to seeing everyone Sunday


----------



## passthru24 (Aug 10, 2010)

From Badcompany - -  ding, ding, ding! Lets get it on
I feel another sweep coming on this Sunday. Thats 2 shoots in a row the 12yr old has took first in the adults class. I guess Scott will be trying to bump him to Advanced class for this one

Well guys their it is ,,,, Someone want to get in on some of this ,,, Corey, your the man and my money is on you


----------



## badcompany (Aug 10, 2010)

Come on fellas, and ladies, dig out the ol pin bows and come try your hand at taking the crown from us. The line is drawn in the sand, lets see who can beat hound dog and bootlegger.


----------



## USMCBowman (Aug 10, 2010)

will try to be there


----------



## passthru24 (Aug 10, 2010)

So hound dog is up for a beating,,, Sounds like a challenge me,,,Any takers,,


----------



## badcompany (Aug 10, 2010)

It might be harder than you think to beat the PSE(puppies shooting equipment).


----------



## passthru24 (Aug 10, 2010)

This shoot we have some very interesting shots and make everyone laugh and look forward the up coming season.


----------



## passthru24 (Aug 10, 2010)

I think puppy better get lessons from Corey,,,,,,,


----------



## badcompany (Aug 10, 2010)

passthru24 said:


> This shoot we have some very interesting shots and make everyone laugh and look forward the up coming season.



I just hope we don't have to wrestle any gators on the range again.


----------



## DixiePrincess (Aug 10, 2010)

Todd and I will be there.  Can't wait.  Whoop Whoop!!


----------



## deerehauler (Aug 10, 2010)

DixiePrincess said:


> Todd and I will be there.  Can't wait.  Whoop Whoop!!



long as your there we will be fine

Okay we want Todd there too!


----------



## Middle Georgia Sportsman (Aug 10, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> long as your there we will be fine
> 
> Okay we want Todd there too!


     Me and Shanna are on the way and we should be at River Bottom by Sunday!


----------



## killitgrillit (Aug 10, 2010)

Looks like she makes a good beer holder
 I bet I'am in trouble now


----------



## DixiePrincess (Aug 11, 2010)

Both you and Todd are in BIG trouble!!  Everyone knows that is a coke in my hand!


----------



## passthru24 (Aug 11, 2010)

DixiePrincess said:


> Both you and Todd are in BIG trouble!!  Everyone knows that is a coke in my hand!



Yea coke with a shot of Rum,,, Sorry just had to chime in,,,


----------



## hound dog (Aug 11, 2010)

passthru24 said:


> Yea coke with a shot of Rum,,, Sorry just had to chime in,,,



Yep yall done got it figured out she is a drunk that is way she is with Todd. 

LOL


----------



## passthru24 (Aug 11, 2010)

hound dog said:


> Yep yall done got it figured out she is a drunk that is way she is with Todd.
> 
> LOL



Yea we all knew their had to be something wrong their,,,he keeps her that way,,,


----------



## deerehauler (Aug 11, 2010)

hound dog said:


> Yep yall done got it figured out she is a drunk that is way she is with Todd.
> 
> LOL



DO you blame her!


----------



## Middle Georgia Sportsman (Aug 11, 2010)

hound dog said:


> Yep yall done got it figured out she is a drunk that is way she is with Todd.
> 
> LOL


    Jody You better get off the internet and do some practicing so you don't look like the Drunk again this weekend!! Cause i think she scored 44 points higher then you last weekend!!


----------



## deerehauler (Aug 11, 2010)

Middle Georgia Sportsman said:


> Jody You better get off the internet and do some practicing so you don't look like the Drunk again this weekend!! Cause i think she scored 44 points higher then you last weekend!!



Ouch out shot by a girl!


----------



## DixiePrincess (Aug 11, 2010)

hound dog said:


> Yep yall done got it figured out she is a drunk that is way she is with Todd.
> 
> LOL



ok, first of all, the next person that calls me a "drunk" is in BIG trouble!!!!  and second of all, everyone knows I am with Todd because he is an awesome guy.  DUH!!!!!!!!!


----------



## deerehauler (Aug 11, 2010)

DixiePrincess said:


> ok, first of all, the next person that calls me a "drunk" is in BIG trouble!!!!  and second of all, everyone knows I am with *D.J.* because he is an awesome guy.  DUH!!!!!!!!!


----------



## killitgrillit (Aug 11, 2010)

DixiePrincess said:


> and second of all, everyone knows I am with Todd because he is an awesome guy.  DUH!!!!!!!!!



Yep she's drunk


----------



## badcompany (Aug 12, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Ouch out shot by a girl!



She got you to


----------



## killitgrillit (Aug 12, 2010)

I hope everyone is getting ready, if your not, you might want to. I think it's gonna be a good one.


----------



## Hunterrs (Aug 12, 2010)

DixiePrincess said:


> ok, first of all, the next person that calls me a "drunk" is in BIG trouble!!!!  and second of all, everyone knows I am with Todd because he is an awesome guy.  DUH!!!!!!!!!



OK maybe not drunk but you need glasses.  Who-hoo


----------



## DixiePrincess (Aug 12, 2010)

Hunterrs said:


> OK maybe not drunk but you need glasses.  Who-hoo



Hahaha!  Are you making fun of me for wearing glasses when I shoot or are you saying I need glasses because I am with hooooootttttttt Todd?


----------



## DixiePrincess (Aug 12, 2010)

Hunterrs said:


> OK maybe not drunk but you need glasses.  Who-hoo


Oh, and its Whoop Whoop, not Who-hoo


----------



## deerehauler (Aug 12, 2010)

badcompany said:


> She got you to



Yeah but that does not take much


----------



## killitgrillit (Aug 13, 2010)

This is gonna be a great shoot.


----------



## hound dog (Aug 13, 2010)

I hope so the last one sucked.
















































JK. I have always like yalls shoots.


----------



## passthru24 (Aug 14, 2010)

This is going to be some of the most fun anyone will have shooting archery all year,,,,,, Most of the shots will be mind blowing,,,Can't wait till Sunday,,


----------



## BlakeB (Aug 14, 2010)

passthru24 said:


> This is going to be some of the most fun anyone will have shooting archery all year,,,,,, Most of the shots will be mind blowing,,,Can't wait till Sunday,,



Doesnt take much to blow the minds of some of your riff raff.


----------



## BlakeB (Aug 14, 2010)

Ask Chuck if he got his nervous twitches under control for the camera.


----------



## badcompany (Aug 14, 2010)

passthru24 said:


> This is going to be some of the most fun anyone will have shooting archery all year,,,,,, Most of the shots will be mind blowing,,,Can't wait till Sunday,,



 I aint coming then. My mind can't take any more


----------



## killitgrillit (Aug 14, 2010)

bring you mud boots, it might be alittle wet.


----------



## badcompany (Aug 14, 2010)

If y'all got what come thru here you will need boots. We got a flood.


----------



## braves0624 (Aug 14, 2010)

Blake I shoot better when I twitch like that cause I did it on all 20 targets at your shoot!


----------



## BlakeB (Aug 14, 2010)

I noticed that.


----------



## killitgrillit (Aug 14, 2010)

We got some rain but it aint that bad, the ground was so dry it soaked it up pretty good.


----------



## killitgrillit (Aug 15, 2010)

Targets are set and we're ready to shoot, BRING IT ON


----------



## Middle Georgia Sportsman (Aug 15, 2010)

Awesome course RBO!! We had a blast it was very challenging and fun.Its been a super year and we will look forward to doing it all again next year. Good luck too everyone this fall i hope you get whatever your hunting for.


----------

